# FR: Choix du pronom pour un verbe pronominal à l'infinitif : me, te, se, etc.



## bettysuarez

Bonjour,

If a reflexive verb follows Je peux (or je veux etc.) do we have to make an agreement? e.g. je peux me servir de l'ordinateur? je vais m'habiller.

merci d'avance


----------



## jann

I think you're asking about the reflexive pronoun in these situations.

Yes, the reflexive pronoun must always correspond to the implied subject of the verb.

In "May I use the computer?" or "I'm going to get dressed," you're the one who would use the computer or get dressed, so the implied subject of _se servir _and _s'habiller_ is first person singular... and so you use _me_ and not _se _in those sentences. 

_*Je* peux *me* servir de l'ordinateur? 
*Je* vais *m*'habiller.
*Nous* pouvons *nous* servir de l'ordinateur ?
*Tu* vas *t*'__habiller._
etc.


----------



## Mikamocha

Bonsoir mes colleagues:

Laquelle serait mieux : "il faut me dépêcher" ou bien "il faut *se* dépêcher" to express that I must hurry?  

I thought that the infinitive is always required after a conjugated verb and the infinitive would be se dépêcher. 

Merci à tous !


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Je dois me dépêcher.

[…]


----------



## Mikamocha

Merci...so I put the appropriate pronoun for the conjugation and not just the "se" infinitive after a conjugated verb? 

For example, "nous allons nous habiller" instead of "nous allons se habiller?"

Bien merci...


----------



## ladlab

Cet exemple est different. 
Nous allons nous depêcher, nous habiller , parce que le sujet est nous. c'est plus personnel.
Mais on peut dire "il faut s'habiller", il faut se dépêcher", le sujet de l'action est moins précis , moins important.moins précis


----------



## jann

Mikamocha said:


> so I put the appropriate pronoun for the conjugation and not just the "se" infinitive


Correct.   With an impersonal expression like _Il faut_, this means you have to determine whether you want to speak generally (with _se_) or specifically (withe pronoun that corresponds to your meaning).


----------



## pcy0308

S'il vous plaît, j'ai du mal à choisir une phrase correcte! Quelle est la phrase correcte?
1. Je suis à deux doigts de *se transformer* en un monstre.
2. Je suis à deux doigts de *me transformer* en un monstre.

À mon avis, la première phrase est grammaticalement correcte.

Merci d'avance!


----------



## All in One

Bonjour,
Comme le sujet de la phrase est "je", il faut dire "*me *transformer".

*Tu *es à deux doigts de *te *transformer
*Il *est à deux doigts de *se *transformer

etc.


----------



## beginner-questions

Bonjour 

I have a question according to a fill in the gaps excercise.

it is given: se balader/ mettre la veste

The sentence is:
Avant de _____ je _______.

I would say: Avant de *me* balader je mets la veste.

Because I am going for a walk.

Or is this generally speaking and the sentence has to be as follows?:

Avant de *se* balader je mets la veste.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

The pronoun must agree with the subject:

_Avant de *me* balader, *je* mets une veste._


----------



## Minus zero

1. c'est l'heure de te lever
2. c'est l'heure de se lever.

Are the both expression interchangeable? what is the difference?
[…]


----------



## tartopom

[…]

"de te lever" , then you're speaking to one person and just one.
"de se lever", then you're speaking to one person or more.


----------



## teoherz

Hey guys,

I'm writing a brochure for a ferry in French. I don't know what to do if I have a reflexive verb in infinitive form but relating to the person "vous".

Which would be correct?

1)   Il y a un spa et un sauna où vous pourrez se relaxer.

2)   Il y a un spa et un sauna où vous pourrez vous relaxer.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Hello, and welcome on the WR forums teoherz 

Option 2 is the only right one
Still I'm puzzled when you mention infinitive form, since your sentence uses plain conjugated form
Infinitive is pouvoir, as you probably know


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Teoherz,

D'un point de vue strictement grammatical, je ne sais pas si cela est ici un vrai "réflexif".

Vous pourrez relaxer qui ? Vous !

Donc effectivement, seule l'option 2 est correcte.


----------



## OLN

C'est un verbe pronominal réfléchi. 
Se détendre, se relaxer, s'habiller, s'alimenter, etc.

Infinitif ou pas, le sujet fait l'action sur lui-même :

_*Nous* pourrons *nous* détendre _(l'infinitif est là) _au sauna.
*Je* vais régulièrement au sauna pour *me* détendre. 
Vous devriez aller *vous* détendre au sauna.
Aller au sauna est pour moi la meilleure façon de *me* détendre_ (ne s'applique qu'à moi) ≠ _Aller au sauna est pour moi la meilleure façon de *se* détendre_ (généralisation).
_*Me* détendre au sauna est un vrai plaisir. _(je parle pour moi)​


----------

